

12-inch MacBook Review - orteipid
http://www.theverge.com/2015/4/9/8372335/12-inch-macbook-review

======
kristianp
"You are really, really going to want this laptop". Really? Don't tell me what
I want. This reads like a breathless child is getting a new present. And they
just learnt the word 'impossible'.

------
Red_
Arstechnica.com review:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9348815](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9348815)

------
petercooper
_You can’t crank it up to the full resolution, but you wouldn’t want to
anyway_

There's software for that, and you can bet your bottom dollar I'll be doing it
;-)

------
hackinsider
Love the size but just not enough power yet.

------
belovedeagle
This reads like an advertisement. Why is it on the front page of HN? I call
BS.

This is not the "Platonic ideal of a laptop"—it's a smartphone with no
touchscreen and no modem.

~~~
PeterWhittaker
I agree, it struck me as breathless and fact-free. I gave up reading when I
could not find any review, just description and praise, praise, praise.

